# Can I Watch?



## Lorra (May 16, 2006)

Any chance I can stand outside the drop zone of a tree take-down and just watch? I live in Denver and I'm wondering if any of you live in Denver, and will happily let me observe your fascinating work. I like trees and plants and the outdoors, and I'm wondering how you guys (and gals) take down trees, especially big ones, you know, all the roping and rigging and sawing. I wanted to watch the removal of that 150-year-old tree in Golden, Colorado, but the parks rep said it won't be for another few months. It has an 8-foot diameter.
Anyone willing to let me hang out and watch? If I really like what I see, I won't rule out the possibility of trying to get summer part time work as a groundie. I sit at a computer all day and my body needs to MOVE!
Thanks!
Lorra


----------



## Sprig (May 16, 2006)

*ahem*, um, just asec here, that might be better put as a 'groundman' or 'groundperson' or 'flunky'.....................   NM. my weird humourous.
K, better now, um, try phoning around to your local tree co.s and see what they have lined up. 'Nother idea is to give a call to your local municipality office and see if they have any removals lined up.
And oh, welcome to the site too!


----------



## Lorra (May 16, 2006)

I did phone and no luck. One man seemed edgy and wanted me to sign waiver and didn't want me to observe anything that involved chipping (which is odd, because that's part of the job). Another company said no problem, come on out. Well, I did and they never showed up at the house! Another company didn't return my call. I figure, rather than go after them on the phone, I could post something here and have them respond to me.


----------



## rbtree (May 16, 2006)

Try Swingle, tell them that you know Tom Dunlap through the internet. He was a trainer for them for a year or so. sounds like a very good company.

.....groundscrew.....???:biggrinbounce2: :rockn:


----------



## Ax-man (May 16, 2006)

I know that is a typo, but it sure is funny, made my day  good catch RB. Poor Lorra 

Larry


----------



## antigrassguy (May 16, 2006)

*Watch?*

Shoot if you want to plan a vacation to Wisconsin, we will provide hardhat, safety glassess and work gloves. Also we will provide a plan of action.(read, see that mound of brush? Move it over there!) Also we will throw in all the gateraid you want..... all for a small fee, of coarse. Its tons of fun and everybody is doing it. Sign up early as classes are filling fast.


----------



## Lorra (May 16, 2006)

Ax-man said:


> I know that is a typo, but it sure is funny, made my day  good catch RB. Poor Lorra
> 
> Larry



Why am I "poor" ?


----------



## Ax-man (May 16, 2006)

Lorra said:


> Why am I "poor" ?



I am assuming your a female, even though I have never seen Lorra spelled this way. 

It is just a guy thing I guess, if you were a guy and made that typo you couldn't shake that typo no matter how hard you tried, if we were all on a face to face everyday meeting type relationship you would be labeled with a nickname so to speak, all in good natured fun of course, not meant to be mean, just guy humor is all. I guess you have to be male to understand this, I dunno 

Welcome to the site, I hope you find a company to let you observe, I don't see what the big deal is by not allowing you to be a spectator, people watch us all the time, feel like charging for admission sometimes and royality rites for pics and vids.

Larry


----------



## Kate Butler (May 17, 2006)

*who wants to watch?*

I have clients often ask to wait to drop a tree until they can be there to watch. No different.

The last time that happened, they guy asked if I could drop it on a stake. I shrugged my shoulders and said I could try. The stake was driven so far into the ground that after the tree was down and bucked up the man couldn't even find it (the stake).

The homeowner said (and this is a direct quote) "That was the coolest GD thing I've seen in my entire life." So - now, I get all his tree work. He's happy, I'm happy. Life is good.

I don't understand why no one will let you watch a takedown. Using 'liability' as an excuse is pathetic. Come see me in Vermont, He[[, I'll put you to work.


----------



## frashdog (May 17, 2006)

Driving a stake in, cool. Much more professional than squash'n a beer can.


----------



## okietreedude1 (May 17, 2006)

Ive got a removal on the books for tomorrow....drive fast and you might make it in time to help.

As for squashing things, I sometimes put out a traffic cone just for the 'can I hit it?' factor.

Lorra, since you want to watch a removal, have a tree taken out at your house.


----------



## Lorra (May 18, 2006)

okietreedude1 said:


> Ive got a removal on the books for tomorrow....drive fast and you might make it in time to help.
> 
> As for squashing things, I sometimes put out a traffic cone just for the 'can I hit it?' factor.
> 
> Lorra, since you want to watch a removal, have a tree taken out at your house.



There are two nice trees in my yard that bloom flowers in the summer. They are the property of the homeowner's association.


----------



## ARBOR 99 (May 18, 2006)

*Find a crew*

I worked for a tree service in New Orleans years ago and they had a guy that worked for the owner who thought he was a PI and followed the crews around to see what was going on at the job sight. My crew knew exactly who we has and what vehicle he drove but it was hillarious. He also did the drug testing for the company. This was a 6 sometimes 7 crew company and talk about busy. you thought your fourh job was the end of the day and then the radio in the truck would start paging and the salesman was begging you to do just one more job. Learned a great deal working there and even more when I became a foreman with a climber who was afraid to climb.

You should be able to find a crew working by just driving around your area and sooner or later you will find a truck. Just sit by the side of the road and observe.


----------



## Lorra (May 18, 2006)

Believe me, that's what I think I'm going to end up having to do, only there aren't a lot of substantial trees in my immediate area. I'll have to drive a ways out to the neighborhoods where all the trees are. I was thinking of doing some 'blading while I was at it in these neighborhoods, and peel my ears for the sounds of chainsaws and chippers.


----------



## ARBOR 99 (May 18, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmm*

Well,

I have observed many photo journalists and students at job sights with permission from the owner of the tree service.

Perhaps you could make a few phone calls and speak directly to the owner and relay your interest.

They can only tell you no.


----------



## xtremetrees (May 19, 2006)

I've cut a 5 foot popular down That 8 footer was huge I can imagine


----------



## userdude (May 20, 2006)

'Lorra' sure does know alot of our terminology.:notrolls2:


----------



## Lorra (May 20, 2006)

userdude said:


> 'Lorra' sure does know alot of our terminology.:notrolls2:



1) Chainsaw
2) Chipper
3) Groundie


----------



## userdude (May 20, 2006)

Lorra said:


> ...drop zone...take-down...roping and rigging...8-foot diameter...groundie. Lorra


----------



## Lorra (May 20, 2006)

Now gentlemen...

All I want is to watch some arborists at work. Any Arboristsite users live in the Denver Metro area? I've seen some mighty big trees and can only imagine how they are taken down--or pruned--which I would imagine is far more difficult in that one must climb differently to avoid damaging the tree. I'm looking for that tree service team that will let me watch. Not that they wouldn't, but I don't know where they're working or when.


----------



## Treeblitzer (May 20, 2006)

Monday morning 8:00am South of Arapahoe Rd. 2-3 blocks,1-2 blocks West of Colo.Blvd. Thats on Costilla Ave. Greenwood Village. Trimming some Spruces out of Primary Lines.


----------



## Lorra (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the date and time, and keep sending me them, because Monday morning I'm stuck at home from 8:45 am till noon---that's the time window that the phone company gave me so they can set up my high speed internet. But usually, I'm very flexible with my schedule and can easily set things aside and drive out to the work site.


----------

